# Tools you get what you pay for



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Just a heads up guys 

My Mrs phones me on Sat saying she broke down just as id settled down to watch F1 qualifying. Anyway i went out had a look and the alternator belt had snapped. Went all the car shops in the world to find one last one actually was open and had one in stock. 

Thought do i drive another 3o min to get my tools from my parents house.... sod that i think, they had a Draper socket set £8.99 and spanner set £4.99. Buys them thinking that they will come in handy anyway. 

Anyway gets back to the car not looking forward to it as its a Subaru and its a mare to work on. Ways it all up, actually a dead simple job. First bolt i undo gives it a bit of a tug and the socket snaps and i tw*t my knuckles  what a load of gash !!!

So if your gonna buy some tools at least get some half decent stuff. My gear is all Snap on but i used to be a mechanic not saying go to that expence but get what you can afford it really does make a difference. The cheap stuff is genrally a rubbish fit to !


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Too true. Not a mech so dont have snap on but work in Halfords so got a loads of their proffesional range. Cant comaplin for the avid DIY'er and lifetime guarantee too so thats handy too!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've always like Draper tools, not had a problem myself...if you want cheap tools get blackspur ones! :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got a draper kit someone very kindly gave to me (I think they got it free with a mag subscription actually, how about that for cheap birthday presents?) and also the halfords stuff mentioned above. The halfords stuff is leagues ahead and I would recommend to anyone. Probably about the only time I'll ever say that!


----------



## GB_LOW (Aug 29, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> Too true. Not a mech so dont have snap on but work in Halfords so got a loads of their proffesional range. Cant comaplin for the avid DIY'er and lifetime guarantee too so thats handy too!


+1 for Halfords professional range. they work very well


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Isn't the Halfords stuff made by Draper though, just rebranded?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

That's unusual as Draper tools are generally good quality...

Alex


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Absolutely.

Snap-On, MAC and Sykes Pickavant are my three recommendations for hand tools. Buy the best you can afford.

Then buy a cheap set for loaners when you become known as the guy with the tools.

My grandparents bought me a set of Pliers from SP when i was 18 (i'm 29). I still have them and they are used every day. Aside from a clean up after i left 1 pair out in the rain (Deox-C ftw) and a sharpen of the side cutter blades to get through some spring steel a bit easier, they are like the day i got them.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Isn't the Halfords stuff made by Draper though, just rebranded?


I'm sure I was told they were SP. Got the large Preofessional socket/spanner set a while back, and it certainly does for what I need - impressed with it.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Then buy a cheap set for loaners when you become known as the guy with the tools.


True - very true!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Its true, u get what u pay for. All my tools are either halfords pro, snap on, elora or stahlwillie.

I was told that the halfords pro tool were made by snap on!!!!!

Most of my tools were 'aquired' whilst in the raf. I did see some pants tools there though. Because the raf use so many they always went for the cheapest and because all tools are engraved they had no gurantee, ei snap tools were binned.

That's how I aquired most my sets, one piece breaks and they bin the whole thing instead of replace that particular piece.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Anoter vote for the value of Halfords Prof - i bought their large set in January when they were doing them 1/2 price.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I thought my dad was a bit funny with all his *King Dick *tools - given they're about 20 years old, and still going strong, the name isn't so funny now...

Buy the best you can afford, and don't lend them out...

T


----------



## robo22sri (Feb 11, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> Isn't the Halfords stuff made by Draper though, just rebranded?


the halford pro range is made by Sykes Pickavant bud

very good stuff for diy on your drive :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm surprised the Draper gear let you down TBH. It wasn't their Expert range was it?

Draper Expert, Halfords pro, Wera, Knipex, Bacho and Kennedy are the most common brands in my tool box at work. Can't fault any of it really.

I will never buy any Stanley tools because I've had and have heard of so many brittle screwdrivers from them over the years. I don't trust the brand at all.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

id buy the whole snap on catologue if i could afford it 

the snap on man always gets some of my money every week, dam him!!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I think snap on are over rated, they are nice tools, just over priced, but Halfords pro are great tools, warranty with them and the prices are fair and are strong and good fit. Ive known plenty of people that have snap on and they dont last any longer than the decent halfords stuff.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

+ 1 for King Dick and Halfords professional..
Facom are as good as snap on, and a little cheaper, Beta aren't bad either..


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Mean & clean said:


> I'm surprised the Draper gear let you down TBH. It wasn't their Expert range was it?
> 
> Draper Expert, Halfords pro, Wera, Knipex, Bacho and Kennedy are the most common brands in my tool box at work. Can't fault any of it really.
> 
> I will never buy any Stanley tools because I've had and have heard of so many brittle screwdrivers from them over the years. I don't trust the brand at all.


No mate it was just the cheap thing.

Most screw drivers are cack even Snap on ones break but the bonus is you just get em replaced when they do :thumb: the other thing with Snap on ones is they dont bend when your using em as a lever bar lol

In fact the single best tool ive ever bought was a Snap on ratchet screwdriver pure quality bit of kit. Pretty dear but well worth the cash


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Never had any issues with my Draper Pro kit, bit of oil on the ratchet now and then is all I have ever had to do with it. Has seen me through a variety of tough jobs on the Audi.
Screwdrivers though, I bit the bullet a few years back and splashed on a set of Wera which is the first set I have had that doesn't just knacker the screwheads!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Isn't the Halfords stuff made by Draper though, just rebranded?


If Draper stuff is made in Taiwan then yes :thumb: :lol:


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

shaqs77 said:


> Its true, u get what u pay for. All my tools are either halfords pro, snap on, elora or stahlwillie.
> 
> I was told that the halfords pro tool were made by snap on!!!!!
> 
> ...


Never forget to grind the crow's feet off though!


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

how do folks rate Teng tools. Just noticed that B&Q have started to stock.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Ive heard that they are meant to be ok. I like bluepoint and Halfords Pro (think they are called something else now though).

As said even Snap On screw drivers break like any other, within reason any medium priced tool will be ok, just not the cheap ones from supermarkets/pound shops - they are usually made out of tin foil.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I do like nice tools and buy good quality where I can, sticking to the rule of buying a reasonable kit and replacing any tools I brake with top quality ones has served me well.

I've not managed to brake a tool yet and I service my own car.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

recently treated myself to some new sockets and a 3/8th rachet from Blue point, which is by snap on i believe (could be wrong) 

assuming that as they came with the snap on life-time guarantee?


----------



## sam1832 (Aug 17, 2010)

tosh said:


> I thought my dad was a bit funny with all his *King Dick *tools - given they're about 20 years old, and still going strong, the name isn't so funny now...
> 
> T


I got some old King Dick spanners and sockets and they are better than any of the newer stuff i have,

im not a car mechanic but i work as an elctro-mechanical engineer so alot of the tools i use are big sizes to undo bigger bolts so they are normally tight or badly corroded so spanners normally get "tapped" with big hammers, i have'nt broken any of my named spanners yet, but some one at work bought some drapper expert spanners and allen keys from out tool catologue, god knows why

first spanner snaped, first allen key snaped, they are only a few of the drapper tools we bought left, and they are the ones we didnt use

So if you are looking to buy tools with your own money, i would buy a medium priced set and as you brake them over time replace them with the best because they are the ones you use alot, its not good haveing a really expensive socket set and you only use 3 sizes


----------



## sam1832 (Aug 17, 2010)

quattrogmbh said:


> how do folks rate Teng tools. Just noticed that B&Q have started to stock.


i have a few teng bits and bobs, the best off all is a little set of screwdriver and torq's bits with a ratchet very good set, lasted ages


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

draper are not the best, would deff buy halfords pro range, snap on and mac tools aint what they used to be ,some iffy products in amonst it now,my next choice would be bacho or facom and if you can afford them and find them in the uk, hazett are excellent tools


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

Bero said:


> Anoter vote for the value of Halfords Prof - i bought their large set in January when they were doing them 1/2 price.


Mee too!

I did have a tools chest left to me when my Uncle died, full of Snap on, though his kids are **** heads so by the time I got their they had sold them off & spent the money on beers!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

scottgm said:


> recently treated myself to some new sockets and a 3/8th rachet from Blue point, which is by snap on i believe (could be wrong)
> 
> assuming that as they came with the snap on life-time guarantee?


Yes its the same stuff as snap on just not as shiney well the spanners aint + they are a fair bit cheaper to:thumb: very good stuff.

You still get the life time thing mate


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

quattrogmbh said:


> how do folks rate Teng tools. Just noticed that B&Q have started to stock.


Not as good as snap on but its like half the price. Think you still get a life time warranty with it so well worth the cash. The only prob ive seen with them is the rachets are gash. Everything else seems great value.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Snap On gear at work, Halfords Pro for DIY, the work kit cost £18k and the Halfords £150, yes the Snap On stuff is gucci and some clever stuff aswell but man its not cheap!!
AC:doublesho


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't say i'm that impressed with Snap Off. Some have and they should not.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

So what about tool boxes?

Im after a cabinet/chest type one. As much as i'd love to, im not up for forking out on a snap on one as cheaper one will do the same job.

Seem some ones by Teng but still a bit pricey tbh. Noticed a nice 9 drawer one by sealey around the 150 mark.

anyone comment on sealey? (rep, build quality, personal thoughts etc) or recommend any particular boxes to look at under 200 quid?


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Clarke Pro


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Mine are snap on but the teng ones seem good mate. Lad i used to work with had one. 

If you only using it for home anything will do really as its not gonna get the hammer of one for someone who uses it all day every day


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

scottgm said:


> So what about tool boxes?
> 
> Im after a cabinet/chest type one. As much as i'd love to, im not up for forking out on a snap on one as cheaper one will do the same job.
> 
> ...


I'm after a new (second hand) tool box. The KRA range are very nice, plenty on ebay. Not cheap, but good, and yes, you are also paying for the name..

Doesn't matter whose toolboxes I look at, I always come back to Snap On..


----------

